# pg rated horror rp any body



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

well i love this to be a ma or r rated horror but the rules say other wise
any body who wants to rp is welcome
and may start it off


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

I would like to join in.


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> I would like to join in.


welcome to the Deutschland restaurant


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

you will be needing this h&k torch and a uncle kage bobble head 
the reason for the bobble head well its a good luck charm


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

Alright, thank you sir.


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

presumingly you know who uncle kage is
some weird ghost sightings have been seen around the place and scarring the jeebers out of all the lads and lasses of the area
you need to find it


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 26, 2016)

Am I allowed to do my serious roleplaying?)


----------



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

MuddyTheCat said:


> Am I allowed to do my serious roleplaying?)


yeah why not


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 27, 2016)

Muddy sat down, "I am too tired to go."


----------

